# Need help with boot ani change



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

I've read here and searched Google as well as youtube and can't for the life of me figure it out.
Im going media/local changing current zip to booanimationold.zip and then pasting new zip in.

Thanks for any and all help!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

What ROM are you on? Some stock Roms don't support boot animation changes. Usually the kernel is to blame I believe. I always thought the best was was to change the zip in data/local but I could be wrong. Gotta double check when I get home. Hope this helps

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

Clean Rom ule v4. Its a jb Rom. Stock kernel and flashed zip to allow me to be able to change boot ani. Beans provided it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

I may be wrong about media local also.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

